# Another "Get to know you" thread!



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

What are some of the other languages everyone here speaks? I've noticed that we all come from different parts of this world so ChefTalk is quite diverse. 

Other then English, I speak Chinese (Cantonese) partially fluent. I can understand Taiwanese but not speak it.

I know a bit of French since its mandatory that we learn it up here.
I know a little bit of Italian through talking with neighbors (I live in an prodiminately Italian area)
I know a bit of Japanese through my teachings at karate, I'm also into anime which I learn some phrases off of. 

What do you guys speak?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I speak english. Many moons ago I could read, write and speak Hebrew, but no longer. I know kitchen spanish and culinary french.
And while I still cannot speak it, I am doing my best to understand the most difficult language of all...... *"Wife"!!!*


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Husband* ain't much easier!! 

I speak American English well enough after 51 years of practice. I can manage fairly well in French, but probably with the vocabulary and sophistication of a ten-year-old. Don't ask me to write it; elisions hide many a grammar and conjugation error.

I can read Hebrew (only with the vowels) but speak no Modern Hebrew; I know it only for worship purposes, and can write only cursive letters. I know some kitchen Greek (and a few swear words) because of growing up with Greek friends and neighbors. What little Spanish I know is, of course, related to food. I learned a bit of Italian so I could be a polite tourist. I would like to improve my knowledge of Spanish. My brother took his first two years of medical training in the Dominican Republic, so he is more or less fluent. My mom was fluent in Spanish at one time, and taught Spanish, French and Latin to middle school students during WWII.

My compliments to everyone on this board for whom English is not your first language! I admire anyone who becomes conversant in second (or third or fourth....) languages.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Reminds me of a joke from my college days, when a couple of my friends were taking Russian... they would say

"H'ima sshpik hellevin lengvitches... Henglitsh da best, ov cuss."

Those two went on to work in Naval Intelligence.

Not to offend ANYBODY; just mocking the American insularity. My French, which used to be pretty good, has atrophied after 40 years of non-use.

Mike


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Let me see... I can speak Scottish English, English English and American English.  

Jock


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

I like to think that I am quite adept at speaking American English (though my Dad, a former English teacher might disagree  ), I also speak kitchen spanish, well enough to impress most of my Mexican workers, and I can swear in a number of languages including French, Spanish, English, Bangeldishee, German, and a few others!!! Oh, the things we learn!


----------

